# Better product than Great Stuff?



## sublime2 (Mar 21, 2012)

Depending on your set up keep in mind you want your attic to be able to breath. 

Be sure to allow for air flow into and out of the attic.


----------



## SoxFan44 (Aug 22, 2011)

KansasCity said:


> My wife and I just purchased our first home and have a lot of work to do. If we are using spray foam to air seal the attic and rim joists, is there any product better than Great Stuff for small DIY jobs? Or any place to buy for a better value than HD?


If you're planning on using Great Stuff a lot, I'd get a gun:
http://greatstuff.dow.com/products/pro/foam-dispensing-guns/

I found that I was always wasting half cans. If you're just looking for a cheaper place to buy, amazon is cheaper than my local HD.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

+1 get a foam gun.

That or get a 2 part froth kit.


----------

